# "Naomi"



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Sherry Mullins" <clairsgirl@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 05 Apr 2000 08:48:16 EDT*
Hi Naomi
I think it is great that you are doing so well and i‘m sure your CO‘s are 
proud of you.
I just started using this so i don‘t know anyone here, but it sounds like 
you are doing well.
I take it you are in Infantry?
I am going to apply to join infantry but i don‘t know enough yet so any info 
you can give me would be great.
Thank you
Sherry
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"garry lewis" <lewey_45@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Thu, 06 Apr 2000 19:58:54 GMT*
naomi you seem like a nice person and i hate people writing junk to me i 
dont know where you got this address from but plewase dont write to me again 
thanks
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gilmour" <jgilmour@atsrecruitment.com>* on *Thu, 6 Apr 2000 16:26:02 -0400*
Hey Garry Lewis,
Scroll down  remove yourself from this mailing list, so you will not
receive any more e-mail from army@cipherlogic.on.ca
-----Original Message-----
From: garry lewis 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Thursday, April 06, 2000 4:10 PM
Subject: Re: "Naomi"
>naomi you seem like a nice person and i hate people writing junk to me i
>dont know where you got this address from but plewase dont write to me
again
>thanks
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"O.C. Moize Goulamhoussen" <moizeg@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Thu, 6 Apr 2000 17:02:04 -0400*
What?
I think you used the wrong email address
----- Original Message -----
From: garry lewis 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, April 06, 2000 3:58 PM
Subject: Re: "Naomi"
> naomi you seem like a nice person and i hate people writing junk to me i
> dont know where you got this address from but plewase dont write to me
again
> thanks
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Willow-Eve-Lily-Jez Redfern" <sacred_lemonade@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sat, 08 Apr 2000 03:39:26 GMT*
I‘m not NAOMI! I don‘t even know who you‘s are so! Well, byes laters! babes!
Markeeta!
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Willow-Eve-Lily-Jez Redfern" <sacred_lemonade@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sat, 08 Apr 2000 03:51:17 GMT*
Ok! I don‘t even know who you are, and Im not NAOMIIIIIII! Well, anyways! 
BYESA BABESA!
Later!
Markeeta!
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Willow-Eve-Lily-Jez Redfern" <sacred_lemonade@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sat, 08 Apr 2000 03:53:26 GMT*
1 I‘m not NAOMI! FOR THE LAST TIME! And 2 WHO ARE YOU??! Later babesa!
Markeeta!
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

